# Lapierre, Berichte, Fotos, DH Races



## www.rad-i-o-racing.de (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo

die meißten kennen mich ja schon. 2011 sind wir als 10 köpfiges Downhill Team unter dem Namen Team hibike rad-i-o-racing unterwegs. Hauptaugenmerk liegt beim Team das aus 10 Nachwuchsfahrern zwischen 15 und 19 Jahren liegt. Es folgen auch Testberichte zum 2011er Lapierre 720 DH was unser offizielles Teambike ist. Über Stärken und Schwächen dieses Bikes werden wir alles berichten. 

Auf unserer Website findet Ihr alles, von aktuellen Rennterminen, News und Berichten von ca. 30 Downhill Race Events aus 7 Ländern alleine im Jahr 2011!

Wie gewohnt findet Ihr auch immer Eure Bilder bei uns, das ist wohl klar

Auf eine gute und sturzfreie Saison 2011!
Euer Ingo
www.rad-i-o-racing.de


----------

